# Breeeding whites



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day I was just wondering the best way to breed white pigeons with eye colour do you just keep breeding Red grizzles until resultant white? I'm just looking to breed white american showpen homers, also another quick note  what is the largest breed of pigeon?? my Showpens are larger than kings and runts however the lahores I've seen are larger


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*whites*

Yes breeding grizzles to grizzles and selecting the "whitest" offspring to breed from will lead to whites with eye color. Recessive whites have bull eyes.

Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome thanks for your reply someone had a very good article on here once about using red grizzles blue grizzles just need to get a little more computer literate and learn to use memory stick I reboot every 6mths so wipe everything


----------

